# The Granddaddy of all Go Dawgs threads #46, dedicated to all the DGD's past and present.



## John Cooper (Jul 14, 2019)

Dang Bammers forced me to do this!!!!!!!

Go Dawgs GATA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 14, 2019)

Surgeon Chandler was a DGD!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 14, 2019)

Billy Bennett is a DGD!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 14, 2019)

Browningslayer is a DGD!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 14, 2019)

Mattew6 is a bandwagon Dawg fan!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 14, 2019)

KYDawg is a DGD!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 14, 2019)

Amp Arnold was a DGD!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 14, 2019)

brownceluse is a DGD!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 14, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Dang Bammers forced me to do this!!!!!!!
> 
> Go Dawgs GATA!!!!!!!!!



Thank you Mr. Cooper only a Dawg can start a Go Dawgs thread!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 14, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Thank you Mr. Cooper only a Dawg can start a Go Dawgs thread!


Why would a "non dawg" want to?
?


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 14, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Why would a "non dawg" want to?
> ?


Ask 6 and Spot


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 14, 2019)

??


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 14, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Why would a "non dawg" want to?
> ?



It throws em all out of whack. Nobody knows the true # of these threads and that is some bad juju.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 14, 2019)

Rackmaster is a DVD!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2019)

Now that fake one disappeared mysteriously, we will get on with this one.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs looking forward to seeing Zeus play some ball.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 14, 2019)

Sabbath dawgsux


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 14, 2019)

Elfiii the nekid skydiver is a DGD!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 14, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Elfiii the nekid skydiver is a DGD!!


Elfiiiiiiiisux


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 14, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Rackmaster is a DVD!


What does DVD stand for?? 
Don’t know whether to be insulted or proud??

I thought you plug them into a TV.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 14, 2019)

Charlie is a DGD! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 14, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> What does DVD stand for??
> Don’t know whether to be insulted or proud??
> 
> I thought you plug them into a TV.


Stupid auto correct.....


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 14, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Stupid auto correct.....


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 15, 2019)

Catfish Smith was a DGD!


----------



## elfiii (Jul 15, 2019)

John Cooper is definitely a DGD and I don't wanna hear nun of ya say different or I'll infract your narrow butts!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 15, 2019)

Monday elfiiiislayerdawgsux


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 15, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 15, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 15, 2019)

Tony Flack was a DGD. A four year starter he ended up with around 10 interceptions.


----------



## elfiii (Jul 15, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Elfiiiiiiiisux



6 sux worse than a UT big urnge with whipped cream on top.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 15, 2019)

elfiii said:


> John Cooper is definitely a DGD and I don't wanna hear nun of ya say different or I'll infract your narrow butts!
> 
> Go Dawgs!



John is a DVD


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 15, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> John is a DVD



Does anyone know if he is real?


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 15, 2019)

Go dogs in Bryant al


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs in Split Silk Ga!!


----------



## fishnguy (Jul 15, 2019)

Ready for some Dawgs football!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 16, 2019)

I think the V in DVD stands for violent.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 16, 2019)

Kent Lawrence was a DGD.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jul 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 16, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs!


Tuesday elfiiidawgsux


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2019)

Pfffffffffffffffffffffft


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 17, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pfffffffffffffffffffffft



Morning Quack!!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Morning Quack!!
> 
> Go Dawgs!




Goot morning Mr. John !!


----------



## James12 (Jul 17, 2019)

Who’s been a DGD since 1980?

You are warriors!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 17, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> John is a DVD


Beat me to it


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 17, 2019)

James12 said:


> Who’s been a DGD since 1980?
> 
> You are warriors!



You got to get in the 50's with me. The old Wally Butts days.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 17, 2019)

Bamer fans my age would have been on at least 5 bandwagons during that span.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 17, 2019)

Wonder some of them dont get hurt jumping on and off them bandwagons.


----------



## elfiii (Jul 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs been a fan since the 60's!!


----------



## elfiii (Jul 17, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Wonder some of them dont get hurt jumping on and off them bandwagons.



Since they got so much energy Charlie we done put 'em to work pulling the bandwagon.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 17, 2019)

Roll tide


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 17, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Since they got so much energy Charlie we done put 'em to work pulling the bandwagon.



It might work, but I doubt it, as it makes it harder to jump on another bandwagon when you are already pulling one.


----------



## elfiii (Jul 17, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> It might work, but I doubt it, as it makes it harder to jump on another bandwagon when you are already pulling one.



6 and Spot aren't going anywhere Charlie. We got 'em hooked up in the traces and they gee haw pretty good.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 17, 2019)

I will keep them moving Lee.


----------



## elfiii (Jul 17, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> I will keep them moving Lee.



You whip 'em Charlie, I'll prod 'em.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 17, 2019)

John, Lee and Jeff are DGD's. Bamers will not understand that because they love a record much more than they love their team.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 17, 2019)

Only satisfaction they get out of being a Bamer, is degrading other teams. Must be a sad life..


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 18, 2019)

elfiii said:


> You whip 'em Charlie, I'll prod 'em.


Thursday elfiiiiicharlesdogsux?


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 18, 2019)

Sucky dogs


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 18, 2019)

Go richt 2.0


----------



## elfiii (Jul 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 18, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs!

Go Matthew6 living rent free in a Bulldogs thread........


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs owning this thread and the forum! If you live here and your not a Dawg you’re just a renter!!! Remember that before I click the banned button!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 18, 2019)

Go Dogs owning a singlewide that EmuSmacker cleans on a daily basis.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 18, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Dogs owning a singlewide that EmuSmacker cleans on a daily basis.



Whatever happened to old EMU?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 18, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Whatever happened to old EMU?



Living in a van down by the river the last i heard.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 18, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Dogs owning a singlewide that EmuSmacker cleans on a daily basis.



Oh lawd!!!!! Go Dawgs worried about my Nole brother!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 19, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Whatever happened to old EMU?



Slayer could probably tell you more. I think those 2 went fishing the other day. Slayer posted pics in the fishing forum.


----------



## elfiii (Jul 19, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Slayer could probably tell you more. I think those 2 went fishing the other day. Slayer posted pics in the fishing forum.
> View attachment 976631





I'm pretty sure that's not Slayer though.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 19, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Slayer could probably tell you more. I think those 2 went fishing the other day. Slayer posted pics in the fishing forum.
> View attachment 976631


Fish camp looks like a great place for diversity and inclusion.....


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 19, 2019)

elfiii said:


> I'm pretty sure that's not Slayer though.



Or is it?? ??


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 19, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Whatever happened to old EMU?


I am certain slayer can answer that question. Seems that may know each other outside the forum. ?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 19, 2019)

That is a nice peaceful picture.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 19, 2019)

Get this back on tract or Brown might start banding some folks!!!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 20, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Jul 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs! We are a week closer!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs down in Pelham Georgia.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ddgarcia (Jul 20, 2019)

Only 6 weeks til kickoff!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2019)

Gonna be at the opener at Vanderbilt. Looking forward to it. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Turpentine (Jul 20, 2019)

How bout them gators. ?


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs knowing Saban best days are behind him!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs that are glad Nick Fairley never played on our team. Thank goodness the thug went to Auburn.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2019)

Pulpwood was a DGD. He was a one hit wonder, but probably one of the best running Fullbacks we ever had. He also caught an onside kick in the air one year and ran it back for a TD. Here are a few of his highlights. Academics got him the following year.

<iframe width="480" height="360" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jul 21, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Pulpwood was a DGD. He was a one hit wonder, but probably one of the best running Fullbacks we ever had. He also caught an onside kick in the air one year and ran it back for a TD. Here are a few of his highlights. Academics got him the following year.
> 
> <iframe width="480" height="360" src="
> 
> ...



I was at the game in B'Ham where Pulpwood ran roughshod over and thru bammie that day. 
Had some rowdies with us and plenty of bama fans wanted to fight and or were tossing bottles at us leaving the stadium. 
On a low note...when I think Pulpwood, Jan Kemp comes to mind!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 21, 2019)

Roll tide. Sabbath dawgsux


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 21, 2019)

westcobbdog said:


> I was at the game in B'Ham where Pulpwood ran roughshod over and thru bammie that day.
> Had some rowdies with us and plenty of bama fans wanted to fight and or were tossing bottles at us leaving the stadium.
> On a low note...when I think Pulpwood, Jan Kemp comes to mind!



Yeah, I try to forget about that part.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 21, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Yeah, I try to forget about that part.


Should have thrown bigger bottles


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 21, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Should have thrown bigger bottles



What has that got to do with Jan Kemp or "Pulpwood".


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 21, 2019)

Think 6 has got his mind on empty bottles.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 21, 2019)

go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 21, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 21, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 22, 2019)

Monday dawgsux


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 22, 2019)

Monday aint that bad 6.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs on a beautiful day in the Bluegrass.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs! Starting to get those Georgia tunes stuck in my head. 
Thinking about the victory and humming those Georgia tunes.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## John Cooper (Jul 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jul 22, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Think 6 has got his mind on empty bottles.



That'll teach him to hit the likker store before it closes.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 22, 2019)

Monday elfiiiiislayersux


----------



## elfiii (Jul 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs trying to get 6 to learn to go to the likker sto on time.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 22, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 22, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 22, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 23, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Browningslayer is a DGD!


Lol


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 23, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Elfiiiiiiiisux


This


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jul 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs laughing at Bammers trying to do multiplication and long division. Most people use a calculator. Bammers use a Piggly Wiggly paper grocery sack and the big Crayolas and they still can't get it right.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 24, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs laughing at Bammers trying to do multiplication and long division. Most people use a calculator. Bammers use a Piggly Wiggly paper grocery sack and the big Crayolas and they still can't get it right.



They just using to old paper sack, to write their beer and likker list on.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jul 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 24, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> They just using to old paper sack, to write their beer and likker list on.


They use em to conceal their PBR's when going in the gate at the stadium. Nobody will notice. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 24, 2019)

Wednesday elfiiislayerbownslayerkyjcooperHornetdawgsux


----------



## elfiii (Jul 24, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Wednesday elfiiislayerbownslayerkyjcooperHornetdawgsux



Go 6 learning how to spell big words.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 24, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Go 6 learning how to spell big words.
> 
> Go Dawgs!


Go dawgs knowing your place.  

Wednesday slayervolsux


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs on KyDawg's Birthday!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 25, 2019)

Da Possum said:


> Go Dawgs on KyDawg's Birthday!!!!!!!


Happy Birthday boss


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 25, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Happy Birthday boss


Happy birthday ??? Charlie


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 25, 2019)

John cooper is a thoughtful dog


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 25, 2019)

Bo$$ I missed it again!! Happy Birthday and Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 25, 2019)

Yall dont let that dang Possum in here anymore.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 25, 2019)

Rtr. Thwuga


----------



## elfiii (Jul 25, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Go dawgs knowing your place.
> 
> Wednesday slayervolsux



Go 6 back to spelling simple words again.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 25, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Go 6 back to spelling simple words again.
> 
> Go Dawgs!


Thursday elfiiiiidawgsux


----------



## elfiii (Jul 25, 2019)

Happy Birthday Bo$$. You barely look your age. People prolly mistake you for a teenager all the time.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs proud to have met most of the Dawgs posting here!!!!

And waiting to meet the lone Bammer in the Go Dawgs thread!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 25, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Happy Birthday Bo$$. You barely look your age. People prolly mistake you for a teenager all the time.
> 
> Go Dawgs!


Happy birthday Charlie glad I didn’t miss it


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 25, 2019)

Holy crap....I almost missed it!  Happy Birthday lil fella!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 25, 2019)

Da Possum said:


> Holy crap....I almost missed it!  Happy Birthday lil fella!!!


GIT! 


How's that Bo$$? Did I do good?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 25, 2019)

GO DAWGS! 






on Bo$$'s birfday.


----------



## elfiii (Jul 25, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> GO DAWGS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 25, 2019)

elfiii said:


>


Really glad I didn’t miss this Charlie.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 25, 2019)

Happy birthday Go Dawgs for da Bo$$!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 25, 2019)

Another Happy Birthday wish for the Bo$$! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 26, 2019)

Another day another Happy birthday ? Bo$$!!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!  Happy Birthday KyDawg!!  We love you!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 26, 2019)

This is gonna be a huge weekend for us. Gonna be talent flowing in.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jul 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 26, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs!


Friday elfiiiislayerdogsux


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 26, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 26, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!


Be careful in church this weekend John


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs on possum patrol!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 26, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 26, 2019)

Aint coming in here no more. Done told yall I got one Birfday like everbody else.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 26, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Be careful in church this weekend John


Our snakes are nice ones!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 27, 2019)

1980 Pffffffffffffffffft


----------



## ddgarcia (Jul 27, 2019)

Only 5 weeks til kickoff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Woooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 27, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 1980 Pffffffffffffffffft


Teck Pfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 27, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 1980 Pffffffffffffffffft


Yep. 1990>1980.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 27, 2019)

Saturday dawgsux


----------



## elfiii (Jul 27, 2019)

Saraday Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 27, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 1980 Pffffffffffffffffft


Tek Thug! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 27, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Tek Thug! Go Dawgs!



Hmm can there really be such a thing?????

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 27, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Saraday Go Dawgs!


Saraday elfffiidogsux


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 27, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Hmm can there really be such a thing?????
> 
> Go Dawgs!


Yes. But quack is full on thug.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 27, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Hmm can there really be such a thing?????
> 
> Go Dawgs!


Yes. Just ride by the campus....


----------



## elfiii (Jul 27, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Yes. But quack is full on thug.



Not to be confused with 6 who is The Great and Powerful Kang Thug, Ruler of all Thugdom.

Go Kang Thugs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 27, 2019)

11 5*'s on campus this weekend. I think we will get our fair share of them.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 27, 2019)

Cant get them all, cause we dont have room for them, but think we will pick up two or three.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 28, 2019)

The Athens BBQ got some fine prospects eating some swine.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 28, 2019)

Tomorrow we should be getting some news either good or bad. I am hoping for good.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jul 28, 2019)

Hoping we land one or all the studly RB’s in attendance.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 28, 2019)

Just landed a big Ol out of Texas Chad Linberg. He is 6' 5  325 lbs.


----------



## elfiii (Jul 28, 2019)

Go Sunday Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs on the slip n slide!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 28, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 28, 2019)

Hoping to get one of the trio of Rb's, Tank, Evans and Milton. Some think we could get two of them, but I would be happy with one.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jul 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 29, 2019)

The lack of news coming out of Athens is starting to worry me.


----------



## elfiii (Jul 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs worrying too much about news coming out of Athens.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 29, 2019)

The 5* flood just started. RB Kendall Milton is a Dawg. GO Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jul 29, 2019)

Great news on the big RB Milton.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs. RBU!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## drhunter1 (Jul 30, 2019)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 30, 2019)

Kendall Milton highlights. The guy is big and fast and sees the holes before they open. When there is not a hole he makes one.


<iframe width="624" height="366" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## elfiii (Jul 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jul 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 31, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2019)

1980 Pfffffffffffffffffffffffffffft.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 31, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 1980 Pfffffffffffffffffffffffffffft.


GIT! 



GO DAWGS


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 31, 2019)

Go Dawgs thankful we get to scrimmage Tek before the SECCG every year! It’s a soft scrimmage but it keeps our team fresh for the real competition.......


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 31, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 1980 Pfffffffffffffffffffffffffffft.


This


----------



## elfiii (Jul 31, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 31, 2019)

Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Georgia Bulldawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2019)

Pffffffffffffffffffffft..


----------



## elfiii (Jul 31, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pffffffffffffffffffffft..



You eat too many baked beans boy. Switch up to tater salad would ya? You're running everybody outta here with the stink.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2019)

elfiii said:


> You eat too many baked beans boy. Switch up to tater salad would ya? You're running everybody outta here with the stink.
> 
> Go Dawgs!




1980 loserthugzzzzz


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 31, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 1980 loserthugzzzzz


Quack put the bottle down and get some of that Washington county fresh air!!! Dawgs run this state!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Quack put the bottle down and get some of that Washington county fresh air!!! Dawgs run this state!!




They MIGHT run the state, but they dang sho don't run the NC...1980


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 31, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> They MIGHT run the state, but they dang sho don't run the NC...1980


Aight puck the bottle back up and proceed.... Go Dawgs owning the nats!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs!

Morning Quack!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 1, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 1980 loserthugzzzzz


This


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 1, 2019)

Kirby is creating a buzz in Athens like we have never seen before, loading on on some serious talent, making our enemies “quack” in their boots...


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 1, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 1980 loserthugzzzzz



GT fan calling Dawgs fans loser thugs. Now that's funny rite there, I don't care who you are. 

Go Dawgs just glad they don't have any GT fans in their family! Couldn't bear the heartache and tears if there were any.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs on pay day.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2019)

elfiii said:


> GT fan calling Dawgs fans loser thugs. Now that's funny rite there, I don't care who you are.
> 
> Go Dawgs just glad they don't have any GT fans in their family! Couldn't bear the heartache and tears if there were any.




1980 bro . .


----------



## elfiii (Aug 1, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 1980 bro . .



It feels good to say that doesn't it? That way Tech sucking until the end of time is easier to bear, huh?

Go Dawgs not sucking as bad as Tech!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2019)

elfiii said:


> It feels good to say that doesn't it? That way Tech sucking until the end of time is easier to bear, huh?
> 
> Go Dawgs not sucking as bad as Tech!




1980, and yes it does help ease the pain for a Techie...


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!!!!



Pffffffffffffffffft. 1980


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 1, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pffffffffffffffffft. 1980



Well that was also the last year you won the nekkid twister championship.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 2, 2019)

elfiii said:


> It feels good to say that doesn't it? That way Tech sucking until the end of time is easier to bear, huh?
> 
> Go Dawgs not sucking as bad as Tech!


He's still living back in the "Glory days". Bless him. 
GO DAWGS!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 2, 2019)

elfiii said:


> GT fan calling Dawgs fans loser thugs. Now that's funny rite there, I don't care who you are.
> 
> Go Dawgs just glad they don't have any GT fans in their family! Couldn't bear the heartache and tears if there were any.


friday dawgsux


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 2, 2019)

At this rate this thread will last the entire season. 

Go Noles Jackets Bammers


----------



## elfiii (Aug 2, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> friday dawgsux



Friday 6 thug sux.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 2, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> At this rate this thread will last the entire season.
> 
> Go Noles Jackets Bammers


Once they lose to Notre Dame and Auburn and the vols win the SEC East You will never see another ago dog thread


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 2, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Once they lose to Notre Dame and Auburn and the vols win the SEC East You will never see another ago dog thread


Slayer done ran off and then after Notre Dame it will be a sad day for the dogs


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 2, 2019)

Go Bama and go noles.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 2, 2019)

Go Clempsome owning the Bammers.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 2, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Go Clempsome owning the Bammers.


Go irrelevant sushi dogs.  1980. Lol. Quack is right. Y’all suck. Have a great weekend


----------



## elfiii (Aug 2, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Go irrelevant sushi dogs.  1980. Lol. Quack is right. Y’all suck. Have a great weekend



You too thug.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs that have not had wins vacated for cheating. Some teams have a long history of cheating and dodging bullets.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 2, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs that have not had wins vacated for cheating. Some teams have a long history of cheating and dodging bullets.


1980.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 3, 2019)

I will take 1980, over the years of getting caught cheating


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 3, 2019)

We all know how Bama got to the top.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 3, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> I will take 1980, over the years of getting caught cheating


Yep! They are a bunch cheating thugs!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## ddgarcia (Aug 3, 2019)

Only 28 days to Kickoff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Woooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs gonna be lighting up the scoreboard in 4 short weeks.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 3, 2019)

Elfiii is a DGD!!!!

Course he is the only neekid skydiving Dawg I know!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 3, 2019)

ddgarcia said:


> Only 28 days to Kickoff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Woooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Saturday dog sucks and Sabbath dog socks y’all have a great weekend happy birthday Charlie


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 3, 2019)

Be careful in church tomorrow John Cooper I will monitor your progress let me know that you survived it


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 3, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Elfiii is a DGD!!!!
> 
> Course he is the only neekid skydiving Dawg I know!


Sabbath elfiiiisux


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 3, 2019)

Derek Henry just scored again what was that 38 To 10


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 3, 2019)

Roll Tide bring in the hurt the past two years


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 3, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Be careful in church tomorrow John Cooper I will monitor your progress let me know that you survived it


I am going to church with brown, they gots the mean snakes down there!!

Go snake handling Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 3, 2019)

Go bammers bout to disappear down a dirt road with dr 6 to a honky tonk.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 3, 2019)

Y’all have a great Sunday. I’m done hating. Time for drinking and Lovin. ?


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 3, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> I am going to church with brown, they gots the mean snakes down there!!
> 
> Go snake handling Dawgs!


Be careful john because brown Charlie is a dangerous guy


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 4, 2019)

Browningslayer is a DGD!!!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 4, 2019)

Sunday go to meetin' Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 4, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Sunday go to meetin' Go Dawgs!


Sabbath dawgsux


----------



## elfiii (Aug 4, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Sabbath dawgsux



Why do you hate the Lord 6?  I bet you hate button bucks too.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 4, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Why do you hate the Lord 6?  I bet you hate button bucks too.


I like them in chili?


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Aug 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 4, 2019)

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs


Good to see you rip. Hope all is well or as well as can be brother. We are still praying for y'all!!!!!

Go Dawgs for riprap!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs watching the 3 headed monster program CKS is building.


----------



## riprap (Aug 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs John. Thanks


----------



## elfiii (Aug 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 5, 2019)

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs



Go to see you Rip. Know you been through a rough time. Hope things are getting somewhat better.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Aug 5, 2019)

Cox Dismissed. Next man up...


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Aug 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs!! Only a few more weeks!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 5, 2019)

Monday elfiiiidawgsux


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs processing the players that dont want to work for their playing time.


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 6, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 6, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 6, 2019)

Go elfiii dawg stirring up trouble with the libs in the political forum!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 6, 2019)

Go John Cooper. You're a DGD in my book son.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 6, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 6, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 6, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Browningslayer is a DGD!




Go Dawgs dealing with a busy life and trying to catch up on pm’s....


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 6, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs dealing with a busy life and trying to catch up on pm’s....


Go Dawgs trying to slow down and put the rest of the working years on cruise control!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 6, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs trying to slow down and put the rest of the working years on cruise control!


Go Dawgs wishing momma was home.. momma is in Denver right now..Man, I miss you boys... life is kicking on all cylinders right now. 

Go Dawgs slapping haters around..


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 6, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs wishing momma was home.. momma is in Denver right now..Man, I miss you boys... life is kicking on all cylinders right now.
> 
> Go Dawgs slapping haters around..


Thug


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 6, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Thug


Miss you too!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 6, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Thug


I’ll text you more pics!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 6, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> I’ll text you more pics!


Done! Just fish pics!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 6, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Done! Just fish pics!


Nice fishes bro


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 6, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Done! Just fish pics!



Ok. Lol


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs showing others how to fish!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs lol at the Bamers and the Noles, all tore up about Cox leaving. I hope them or UT gets him. We will see what kinda of miracle they can work. Course his attitude may get a lot better when he finds out that he can smoke all the weed he wants too.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs waiting on the season to start.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2019)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs!

Tech...... Pffffffffftttt


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs getting ready to head home and get some sleep! 
Then be back tomorrow night for more fun!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 8, 2019)

Thursday elfiidawgsux


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 8, 2019)

Have a great Bulldog Day everybody.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 8, 2019)

Go all of you Hairy Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 9, 2019)

Friday going to the woods to shoot guns and plow food plots Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs

Slayer catching big fish!

I’m fishing a big tournament tomorrow evening, hope I catch some big ones!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 9, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 9, 2019)

Go fishing Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 9, 2019)

Happy birthday Charlie


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 9, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Friday going to the woods to shoot guns and plow food plots Go Dawgs!


Yep you got to get those Notre Dame food plots ready just in time


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 9, 2019)

Go dogs getting the food plots ready to disappear


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 9, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Go dogs getting the food plots ready to disappear


It's getting close to a lunch time Matt!!! Next couple of weeks and we gotta have one!!

Happy birthday Charlie, Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 10, 2019)

Pfffffffffffffffffft, buncha delusional under achievers..1980


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 10, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pfffffffffffffffffft, buncha delusional under achievers..1980


Thug quack pffffffffftttt


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 10, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pfffffffffffffffffft, buncha delusional under achievers..1980


1990>1980


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 10, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Done! Just fish pics!



What else have you been sending him pics of???


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 10, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> It's getting close to a lunch time Matt!!! Next couple of weeks and we gotta have one!!
> 
> Happy birthday Charlie, Go Dawgs!


Yeah we got to get to this soon John


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 10, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Go Dawgs
> 
> Slayer catching big fish!
> 
> I’m fishing a big tournament tomorrow evening, hope I catch some big ones!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 10, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> What else have you been sending him pics of???



?


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 10, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pfffffffffffffffffft, buncha delusional under achievers..1980



This


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 10, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Thank you Mr. Cooper only a Dawg can start a Go Dawgs thread!


Pfffffffffft


----------



## ddgarcia (Aug 10, 2019)

Only 21 days to Kickoff boys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs!

Go elfiii planting food plots!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 10, 2019)

I saw a question on Dawgnation today that I Could not answer. Has UGA ever picked up a player that had been run off but another team. I think the answer is no.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs, throwing scraps to Florida, and Auburn, and Alabama.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs!

I saw on a news feed one of Bamas RB is out for the year due to a broken wrist, anyone heard anything?


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs, trying to figure out why other fans like to put words in our mouths.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2019)

Simple minded is all I can come up with.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs laughing at the other teams simple minded thugs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs!

Happy birthday Bo$$!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs and Happy Birthday KyDawg!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Throwback (Aug 11, 2019)

Go dawgs 364 days a year! 

If Fromm ain’t at least in the final 3 for the heisman this year I’m gonna whoop somebody and it might be Kirby!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 11, 2019)

Go Dawg rooten Barners!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 12, 2019)

Da Possum said:


> Go Dawgs and Happy Birthday KyDawg!!!


Happy birthday Charlie


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 12, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!


Monday elfiiidawgsux


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 12, 2019)

Go elfiii Dawg banding people!!!!!

Lord I hope I don't get adminacided!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 12, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 12, 2019)

Daily slayervoldogsux


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 12, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 12, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 12, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2019)

Arnold to Scott. 1978 against Florida.

<iframe width="480" height="270" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2019)

Shades of Appleby to Washington. That was against Florida too.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 13, 2019)

Tuesday dogs suck


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 13, 2019)

Go Dogs ready to beat the absolute snot outta Vandy in week 1.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 13, 2019)

Hope you are right wc.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 13, 2019)

Go Barners 364 days a year.

Go Dawgs back in the air conditioning. It's so hot my dog is chasing the neighbor's cat and they are both walking real slow.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 13, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Go Barners 364 days a year.
> 
> Go Dawgs back in the air conditioning. It's so hot my dog is chasing the neighbor's cat and they are both walking real slow.


Glad to have you back Dawg Bro!!!!! 

Been working on the kitchen sink grease trap today, if only it were a little hotter here .......... Not!!!!!!!!!  Still got to do some more digging in a few.....


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 13, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Hope you are right wc.


I respectfully hope he is wrong Charlie


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 13, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 13, 2019)

Terry Hoage was a DGD. So was Munson. 1983 Vandy game highlite.

<iframe width="480" height="270" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs!

I ain't done with the grease trap but I am done for the day.........


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 13, 2019)

GO DAWGS 

Can’t wait till kickoff!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs done with the grease trap for the day. It's too hot to work on grease traps, even inside in the A/C.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 13, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs done with the grease trap for the day. It's too hot to work on grease traps, even inside in the A/C.


 
That's the truth!!!!!!!

Go Dawgs relaxing in the AC!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs sick of this heat and humidity!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 13, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 13, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs sick of this heat and humidity!



I cant wait for January and some fall weather.??


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs ready for deer season.


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 14, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 14, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs ready for deer season.


And running off to food plots when y’all loose. Early Thursday elfiiiislayerdogsux


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 14, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> And running off to food plots when y’all loose. Early Thursday elfiiiislayerdogsux



Lee's deer gonna starve to death this year 6.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs LOL at the haters reaching for straws.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 15, 2019)

Like FSU, or Bama or Auburn, have an inch of high ground to stand on.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 15, 2019)

Pfffffffffffffffff ..1980


----------



## Big7 (Aug 15, 2019)

Present.
Accounted For.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 15, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Lee's deer gonna starve to death this year 6.


 I’m gonna come over there and kill all of his deer At night


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 15, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> I’m gonna come over there and kill all of his deer At night


Slayer and I are going to clean him out


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 15, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pfffffffffffffffff ..1980


This.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 15, 2019)

Go old dogs needing to be sleeping


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 15, 2019)

1980


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 15, 2019)

SMU got the death penalty for trying things that were common at some schools.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Aug 15, 2019)

GooooooooDawgs!!!!
Sic em !!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 15, 2019)

Hope our thugs dont pull there shoulder out of joint by reaching so far.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 15, 2019)

Herschel Walker got his elbow out of joint in a game, and Vince told him he was done. He yanked it back in, put his helmet back on and went out and had a typical HW day.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs worrying about the thugs shoulders.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 15, 2019)

Go dogs Sabin is your daddy


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs for Quacks birthday!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 16, 2019)

GO DAWGS! for Quack stuck in 1980.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs!

Morning Mrs H22..... Well it is for me anyway, working night shift!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 16, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> GO DAWGS! for Quack stuck in 1980.


Mrs h22 is a DGD!!!!,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 16, 2019)

Yes. Yes she is! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs! Just win!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs on Charlies's birthday!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 16, 2019)

Dang, thanks possum, almost missed it!!!!

Happy birthday Charlie!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 16, 2019)

On more highlite from a Vandy Game, and Moultrie' own. Ray was a DGD.

<iframe width="480" height="270" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 16, 2019)

Saturday all dogs suck


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 16, 2019)

Go Commodores


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 16, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Dang, thanks possum, almost missed it!!!!
> 
> Happy birthday Charlie!!


Hey birthday to you Charlie


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 16, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Hey birthday to you Charlie



Aint none of my Birthday 6. That dang Marsupial done messed erebodies mind up.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 17, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Aint none of my Birthday 6. That dang Marsupial done messed erebodies mind up.


I just didn’t want to miss out Charlie I would’ve been heartbroken


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 17, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> I just didn’t want to miss out Charlie I would’ve been heartbroken


Plus we wouldn't dream of hurting Charlie's feelings !!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 17, 2019)

Wow, Chawlie's birthday is the same as mine !!!  How cool is that ???


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 17, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow, Chawlie's birthday is the same as mine !!!  How cool is that ???


Yep but he ain't no nekkid twista Champ!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 17, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Yep but he ain't no nekkid twista Champ!!




Well no, but he's a nice ole man, hope to meet him soon.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 17, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well no, but he's a nice ole man, hope to meet him soon.


He is a nice old man!! I met him once and he was down right hospitable!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 17, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> He is a nice old man!! I met him once and he was down right hospitable!!




Yes, yes he is for a dog fan . . class act .


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 17, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yes, yes he is for a dog fan . . class act .


Yes sir till him and elfiii got into the brown likker.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 17, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Yes sir till him and elfiii got into the brown likker.




Turn 'em both into instant thugs . .


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 17, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Turn 'em both into instant thugs . .


Bout had a fight break out at the Varsity on North Ave.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 17, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Bout had a fight break out at the Varsity on North Ave.




Whatchall doing up 'round Tech territory ??


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 17, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatchall doing up 'round Tech territory ??


Sports forum lunch.... Dang TJ was agging it on and me and brownceluse cut a trail when the pocket protectors started flying.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 17, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well no, but he's a nice ole man, hope to meet him soon.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Well no, but he's a nice ole man, hope to meet him soon.


I just hope he is real


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs ready to handle snakes and drank stricnine Sunday morning!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 17, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> I just hope he is real old!



FIFY!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ddgarcia (Aug 17, 2019)

Down to two weeks Boys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

14 days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ddgarcia (Aug 17, 2019)

Not that I'm counting or anything of the sort


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs hoping the Bo$$ is real!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 17, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs!


Happy birthday Charlie


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2019)

Trolls and thugs, what is this forum coming to.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 17, 2019)

Charlie fixing to start banding folks!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 17, 2019)

pffffffffffffffft  1980


----------



## fishnguy (Aug 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs! Two more weeks!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 18, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> pffffffffffffffft  1980


Ain't you supposed to be working.........

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 18, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Ain't you supposed to be working.........
> 
> Go Dawgs!




Im is !!  Making time and half too !!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 18, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Im is !!  Making time and half too !!!


I am done planning for the night, think I am going home around 2am.  Salary has a few perks, but now if I was time and a half I would stay till 6am


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs stacking Blue chip big uglies like cord wood.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs looking forward to pole axing the Commode Doors.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs ready to rumble!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs ready for football period!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 18, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!


I’m glad you survived church today


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 18, 2019)

Just gotta have faith!!!!!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 18, 2019)

I hate knitting, I think I will find a knitting forum on the net, and start letting them know how much I dislike knitting. Just let one of them miss a stitch, and I will never let them forget about it.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs that hate them knitters. Let them know if you agree. Spend every free second you have, looking for something to down them for, but be sure you are on a knitting thread when you do.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 18, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!!!


Monday brownelfiiijcooperkyslayerdogsux


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 19, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Monday brownelfiiijcooperkyslayerdogsux


Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 19, 2019)

Pffffffffffffffffffft  1980


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs.....living in techies minds rent free!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 19, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs looking forward to pole axing the Commode Doors.



Let's do it first Lee, and celebrate later. I will be their with my crew of Dawgs rooting them on.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 19, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Let's do it first Lee, and celebrate later. I will be their with my crew of Dawgs rooting them on.



I got confidence Charlie.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 19, 2019)

Go DAWGS! 
Will be at the beach in SC. for first game. Erybody will have on their Clemson attire and give me dirty looks while I'm sporting my GEORGIA spirit wear.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 19, 2019)

13 Days! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs it's KyDawg's birthday!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 19, 2019)

Da Possum said:


> Go Dawgs it's KyDawg's birthday!


NO IT AINT. 


GO DAWGS!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 19, 2019)

dogs be sucking since . . . 1980


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 19, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> NO IT AINT.
> 
> 
> GO DAWGS!



Now that's just crazy talk.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 19, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> dogs be sucking since . . . 1980


GIT!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 19, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> dogs be sucking since . . . 1980



Tech be suckin' since the creation of the Universe.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 19, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> dogs be sucking since . . . 1980


1990>1980


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 19, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Tech be suckin' since the creation of the Universe.
> 
> Go Dawgs!




GT graduates make da $$$$$$$$$... Oh and win championships . .  or have yo ole self forgotten ???


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 19, 2019)

GO DAWGS 

Letting the THUGS talk smack because they don’t know what DAWG pride really means!
We aren’t bandwagoners we are the UGA and we be PROUD!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 19, 2019)

1980 who cares GO DAWGS!



This is what every DAWG fan feels!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 19, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Go DAWGS!
> Will be at the beach in SC. for first game. Erybody will have on their Clemson attire and give me dirty looks while I'm sporting my GEORGIA spirit wear.


GO DAWGS representing in SC!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 20, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 20, 2019)

Tuesday elfiiidogsux


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 20, 2019)

Dawgs rule everybody else drools. Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs getting ready for some football.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 20, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Dawgs rule everybody else drools. Go Dawgs!


Pre Wednesday elfiiiidogsux


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 21, 2019)

Getting about time to play some football! 

GO DAWGS


----------



## fishnguy (Aug 21, 2019)

Gettin' impatient, Go Dawgs!!!!! Getting past 1980 and making it 2020?!?!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2019)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## John Cooper (Aug 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs ....... Mrsh22 bringing it on!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 21, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs ....... Mrsh22 bringing it on!!



She ready to see some Bulldawg bite. Me too!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 21, 2019)

We gonna be sitting there rooting them on. Just hope I dont hear that stupid cannon fired off to many times.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!





Pffffffffffffft.. 1980


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 22, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pffffffffffffft.. 1980


Nekkid twista Champ

Pffffffffftttt......


----------



## elfiii (Aug 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs. Need I remind Quack we own this state and the gnats are our homeskillets?


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 22, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs. Need I remind Quack we own this state and the gnats are our homeskillets?


Please do!!!!!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 22, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Please do!!!!!
> 
> GO DAWGS!



Hey Quack, we own this state and y'all are our homeskillets.

How bow dah Mrs. H Two to?


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 22, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Hey Quack, we own this state and y'all are our homeskillets.
> 
> How bow dah Mrs. H Two to?


1990>1980. Thursday elfiiidawgsux for quackie ?


----------



## elfiii (Aug 22, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> 1990>1980. Thursday elfiiidawgsux for quackie ?



Did you forget to pick up your Joe Namath Signature Edition coonskin coat from the drycleaners 6?


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 22, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Did you forget to pick up your Joe Namath Signature Edition coonskin coat from the drycleaners 6?


Hateful thug


----------



## elfiii (Aug 22, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Hateful thug



So does that mean it's dry rotted and you can't wear it to all the home games now?

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 22, 2019)

22 or is it 25 games forfeited for cheating. Like that was the only time they were doing it. If Fat Phil had not blown the whistle on them, it would have never came out. Fat Phil had every call go his way for about 5 years after that.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 22, 2019)

There is tarnish on the Trophy's.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 22, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 22, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 22, 2019)

GO 
D
A
W
G
S


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 22, 2019)

GO
D
A
W
G
S


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 23, 2019)

Friday elfiiiirackmasterdogsux


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 23, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Friday elfiiiirackmasterdogsux


Go Dawgs for thugdaddy6!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 23, 2019)

F





John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs for thugdaddy6!


Have a wonderful weekend John and be safe I hope you survive church


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 23, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> F
> Have a wonderful weekend John and be safe I hope you survive church


Let’s plan on eating in the next two or three weeks


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 23, 2019)

Maybe we can get some of these lazy dogs to drive over to heaven and have a fun meal with us


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 23, 2019)

We need Charlie to get down here too.  If he really Exists


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 23, 2019)

elfiii said:


> So does that mean it's dry rotted and you can't wear it to all the home games now?
> 
> Go Dawgs!


 I gave it to slayer and he dyed it orange.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 23, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Let’s plan on eating in the next two or three weeks


Sounds like a plan!!!!

You wanna try Guntersville?? Fire by the lake!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 23, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> I gave it to slayer and he dyed it orange.





Go 6 getting a new Joe Namath Signature Edition coonskin coat to wear to Bama games!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ddgarcia (Aug 23, 2019)

Only 8 days til Kickoff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ddgarcia (Aug 23, 2019)

175 hours!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ddgarcia (Aug 23, 2019)

10500 minutes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ddgarcia (Aug 23, 2019)

630,000 seconds!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ddgarcia (Aug 23, 2019)

Not that I'm counting or anything

Wooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 23, 2019)

ddgarcia said:


> Not that I'm counting or anything
> 
> Wooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!


DD Dawg be ready for some football!!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 23, 2019)

ddgarcia is a DGD.

Go Dawgs! Counting it down to liftoff!


----------



## ddgarcia (Aug 23, 2019)

Dang!!!!!!!!! Dropped a day!!!!!!!

STILL 190 hours to go.

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!! Being a little too excited


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 24, 2019)

Reckon we can close this out before kickoff??


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 24, 2019)

I think if we can get Rackmaster out of the political forum he can do it!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 24, 2019)

Maybe brown can help


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 24, 2019)

Need to get ahold of riprap he could help too


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 24, 2019)

Come on DD get in hera


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 24, 2019)

Charlie will help all he can but he gots to sleep too


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 24, 2019)

Matthew Stafford is a DGD


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 24, 2019)

Maybe we can get RW, BG and AA in here .......


----------



## ddgarcia (Aug 24, 2019)

Live from da rock hole Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## cramer (Aug 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!! 7 more days!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs, now I'm going back to sleep!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 24, 2019)

It's GREAT to be a Georgia Bulldawg! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's GREAT to be a Georgia Bulldawg!
> 
> GO DAWGS!



That is for sure mrs 22. We always have been and always will be. Plus we dont have to go on other States sites, and run their team down, to make us feel big. GO DAWGS


----------



## elfiii (Aug 24, 2019)

*Go Dawgs!*


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> That is for sure mrs 22. We always have been and always will be. Plus we dont have to go on other States sites, and run their team down, to make us feel big. GO DAWGS


Yep!!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 24, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> That is for sure mrs 22. We always have been and always will be. Plus we dont have to go on other States sites, and run their team down, to make us feel big. GO DAWGS



Well, thats true for all of us except Slayer. Just winning isn’t enough for him.?


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Aug 24, 2019)

GO DAWGS IN LOCUST GROVE! THWF tonight at 7pm


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2019)

Go Dawg getting tired of fighting Bamers.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2019)

Need a little help over here. I cant do erething around here.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 24, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> I think if we can get Rackmaster out of the political forum he can do it!!


GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 24, 2019)

Nick Chubb is a DGD


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 24, 2019)

Sony Michel is a DGD!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 24, 2019)

Roquan Smith is a DGD!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 24, 2019)

Lawrence Cager gonna be a DGD!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 24, 2019)

Eli Wolf gonna be a DGD!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 24, 2019)

Hopefully ZEUS will be a DGD!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 24, 2019)

Swift, Herrien, & Cook all DGDs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 24, 2019)

Come on UGA football

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 24, 2019)

Dang he got out up!!!!!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 24, 2019)

Riprap is a DGD!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 25, 2019)

Yall really aren't gonna finish before kickoff


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 25, 2019)

Go Noles on dirt rds eating boiled peanuts....its time boys


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 25, 2019)

Sabbath elfiiidogsux


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 25, 2019)

Be careful at church today john


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 25, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Be careful at church today john


Didn't make it today, went and visited our granddaughter!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 25, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Yall really aren't gonna finish before kickoff



Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 25, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles on dirt rds eating boiled peanuts....its time boys



Eat a bunch of them for me too. 

Go Dawgs,


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 25, 2019)

6 more days Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 25, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Eat a bunch of them for me too.
> 
> Go Dawgs,



Come get a truckload brother John


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 25, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Come get a truckload brother John



Spot I love me some boiled peanuts. 

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 25, 2019)

Go Dogs.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 25, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 25, 2019)

GO
D
A
W
G
S


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 25, 2019)

Go commodores


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 25, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Go commodores



I will be there to try and stop such as that.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 25, 2019)

Going down to a big Dawg gathering Friday,  and hope to talk to a heap of Georgia people.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 25, 2019)

Dawgs gonna take that town over. In the past we just bough what ever tickets we wanted on the street before the game. They are going for 165 in the End Zone.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs looking forward to a weekend tailgating with like minded fans.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 25, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles on dirt rds eating boiled peanuts....its time boys



I like boiled peanuts too.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 25, 2019)

I'll fire up a big ol potful and we can watch my Noles whoop up on Boise St


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs ready for kick-off


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 26, 2019)

I guess I am a Dawg Homer!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 26, 2019)

*Dawgs ready to rumble!!*


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 26, 2019)

Get fired up Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 26, 2019)

Good morning! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 26, 2019)

Get out of bed Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 26, 2019)

Go to work Dawgs cuz I'm fixing to head home and go to bed!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Aug 26, 2019)

Go DAWGS at chick fil a


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## riprap (Aug 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 26, 2019)

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs!


Hey RIP, Matthew6 and myself are gonna do lunch in the next couple of weeks, probably.... fire by the river grill..... Guntersville. Think you can make it? Probably be on a Tuesday??

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs running on about 3 hours sleep!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 26, 2019)

Go dogs imprisoned


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 26, 2019)

monday elfiiidogsux


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 26, 2019)

Go DAWGS! 
Getting excited.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Go DAWGS!
> Getting excited.



Me too mrs 22. We gonna have a big tailgate tent up, and someone is supposed to bring raw oysters, someone else is brining boiled peanuts. It is gonna look like a home game, with all the Georgia people that will be there.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 26, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Me too mrs 22. We gonna have a big tailgate tent up, and someone is supposed to bring raw oysters, someone else is brining boiled peanuts. It is gonna look like a home game, with all the Georgia people that will be there.


Way to represent Bo$$


----------



## elfiii (Aug 26, 2019)

5 more days Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 26, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Go DAWGS!
> Getting excited.


I like it when the wimen folks gets excited about Dawg football!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs!

Got Hulu fired up on the tablet and will be looking for Charlie Saturday!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 26, 2019)

Last time when we met Moe at the Vandy game the stadium had more Dawg fans than Vandy fans!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 26, 2019)

Keep em straight up there Charlie!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Keep em straight up there Charlie!!



John I am going down there Friday, and get that bunch straightened out. I dont want none of them messing with our tailgating.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 26, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> John I am going down there Friday, and get that bunch straightened out. I dont want none of them messing with our tailgating.


Sounds like you got it planned out!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs tailgating in Trashville!


----------



## riprap (Aug 26, 2019)

Hey, 


John Cooper said:


> Hey RIP, Matthew6 and myself are gonna do lunch in the next couple of weeks, probably.... fire by the river grill..... Guntersville. Think you can make it? Probably be on a Tuesday??
> 
> Hey thanks for the invite but it's a little too far for me to get back and pick the kids up at school.


----------



## ddgarcia (Aug 26, 2019)

Only 5 days til Kickoff Boys!!!!!!!!!!!

Wooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ddgarcia (Aug 26, 2019)

120 Hours!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ddgarcia (Aug 26, 2019)

7200 minutes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ddgarcia (Aug 26, 2019)

432,000 seconds!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ddgarcia (Aug 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs Count'n Down!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Aug 26, 2019)

Go DAWGS running swiftly at practice


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs picking up kids from school!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs counting down the minutes till midnight kickoff!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs ready for some football!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs heading to Nashville Saturday!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs in Kentucky!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs in Bethlehem!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs in Lanter!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs nation wide!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 27, 2019)

Gooooo Dawgs, sic em, woof woof woof,!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs homers!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 27, 2019)

Go bandwagon Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 27, 2019)

Go old Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 27, 2019)

Go young Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 27, 2019)

Mathew6 is a DGB!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 27, 2019)

Spot&stalk is a DGThug!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 27, 2019)

Go thugs in GA. Threads!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 27, 2019)

Dawgs rule the rest drool!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs on a rainy night in Bryant!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs poaching deer before the season opens!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 27, 2019)

Rackmaster is a DGD!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 27, 2019)

Slayer is a DGD!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 27, 2019)

elfiii is a DGD!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 27, 2019)

Charlie da Bo$$ is a DGD!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 27, 2019)

ddgarcia is a DGD!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 27, 2019)

ddgarcia said:


> 432,000 seconds!!!!!!!!!!!!!


14, 482 days since dogs last natty


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 27, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs counting down the minutes till midnight kickoff!



Why. Lol.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 27, 2019)

39 yrs. 7 months. 26 days. 22 hrs since last dog natty?


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 27, 2019)

1990>1980


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 27, 2019)

1992, 2009,2011,2012, 2015,2017>1980. Lol.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 27, 2019)

Gobdogs Proving nothing


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 27, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Why. Lol.


Go Dawgs that have the bulldog passion!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## KyDawg (Aug 27, 2019)

LOL Louisiana Monroe beat Saban.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2019)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 27, 2019)

Dawgs are ready to rumble!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs over in Cleveland!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs in Jasper!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs in Savannah!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs in Bishop!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 27, 2019)

*Go Dawgs!*


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 27, 2019)

Gooooo Dawgs... Woof woof woof


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 27, 2019)

Let's go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs in the Classic City!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 27, 2019)

Dawgs rule everyone else drools!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs in KY.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs in Bethlehem!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs in TyTy!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs in Ila!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs in Danielsville!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs in Commerce!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 27, 2019)

*Go Dawgs in Apopka FL!*


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs in Colbert!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs in Comer!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs in Royston!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs in Winder!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs in Athens town!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 28, 2019)

Wednesday elfiiiidawgsux


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 28, 2019)

Wednesday PFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFT,  1980


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 28, 2019)

Go Bama thugs !!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 28, 2019)

THWT....... Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 28, 2019)

Go jackets and roll tide. Thwuga


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 28, 2019)

Go Dogs looking forward to watching gT get thumped by their big bro Thursday night.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 28, 2019)

GO DAWGS all ova the world!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs getting ready to tailgate.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 28, 2019)

*THREE MORE DAYS GO DAWGS!*


----------



## fishnguy (Aug 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs! Roughly 36.5 hours!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 29, 2019)

Good luck pups !!!  PFFFFFFFFFFFFT,


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 29, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good luck pups !!!  PFFFFFFFFFFFFT,


I think the techsters are the ones who will need luck!!!!!!

Morning Quack bro!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 29, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> I think the techsters are the ones who will need luck!!!!!!
> 
> Morning Quack bro!




Morning Coopbro !!!  Only the Good Lord himself with divine intervention could save GT tonight !!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 29, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning Coopbro !!!  Only the Good Lord himself with divine intervention could save GT tonight !!!


I will be watching it at work..... Um.... Yeah .... Listening to it....... lol.  

I don't see y'all winning, but hey ULM beat Bama once too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 29, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> I will be watching it at work..... Um.... Yeah .... Listening to it....... lol.
> 
> I don't see y'all winning, but hey ULM beat Bama once too.




New coach, new offense, it's gonna be NAAAASTY !!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 29, 2019)

Look on the bright side, ok you are my bad..........lol


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 29, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> New coach, new offense, it's gonna be NAAAASTY !!!


Bout 20 minutes ima heading home..... This has been a long night for some reason, hot a headache brewing too.  I need rest, wait this is my first day back, geez I'm getting old!!!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs pulling for the Jackets tonight.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs only 2 more days!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs whoopin' up on the commode doors this weekend.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs, been up since 10am, gotta work tonight and watch some football!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs ready for Saturday night kick-off!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 30, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2019)

Pffffffffffffffffffffft.. 1980


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs!

Go Quack ...... Stay woke!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs!

Dang hoodrats...... I hate working in the hood!


----------



## ddgarcia (Aug 30, 2019)

35.5hrs til Kickoff!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ddgarcia (Aug 30, 2019)

2130 minutes!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ddgarcia (Aug 30, 2019)

127800seconds!!!!!!!!!!!

Wooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 30, 2019)

Somebody cheer down ddgarcia just a little bit. He's a DGD but I'm afraid he's gonna stroke out before kickoff.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs on KyDawg's birthday!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 30, 2019)

Da Possum said:


> Go Dawgs on KyDawg's birthday!!!!!


This. Happy birthday Charlie


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 30, 2019)

Friday elfiiiiibrowncharlieslayercooperdogsux


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 30, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Friday elfiiiiibrowncharlieslayercooperdogsux


Go Dawgs just for the Bama thugs up in hera!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 30, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> This. Happy birthday Charlie


This^^^^^^

Go Dawgs Bo$$!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 30, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Somebody cheer down ddgarcia just a little bit. He's a DGD but I'm afraid he's gonna stroke out before kickoff.
> 
> Go Dawgs!


Go Dawgs for DD!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 30, 2019)

Bo$$ is a DGD!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 30, 2019)

elfiii is a DGD 
























And nekidd skydiver!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 30, 2019)

Browning Slayer is a DGD!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 30, 2019)

Possum.......well he is a possum!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 30, 2019)

Brownceluse is a DGD!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 30, 2019)

Mrshtwotwo is a mighty fine DGD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 30, 2019)

SGD is a DGD!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 30, 2019)

Mathew 6 is a closet DGD!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 30, 2019)

SS thug is a wannabe DGD!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 30, 2019)

*Go Dawgs!*


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 30, 2019)

Been a Dawg all my life, Goooooo Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 30, 2019)

Mudducker he may be a lawyer thug but he is a DGD!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs!















Glad we don't have to say row toad row!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 30, 2019)

John Cooper is the quintessential DGD.

Go Dawgs! Kick the commode doors shut.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 30, 2019)

elfiii said:


> John Cooper is the quintessential DGD.
> 
> Go Dawgs! Kick the commode doors shut.


Nah bud you have that slot all wrapped up with pics to prove it


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 30, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> elfiii is a DGD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Elfiiiisux


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 30, 2019)

Go Bama thugz!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 30, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!!!


Go suck dogs


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 30, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Go suck dogs


Thug


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 30, 2019)

Go DAWGS!

Ready to let Zeus loose!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 30, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Go DAWGS!
> 
> Ready to let Zeus loose!


I let him loose yesterday. Go dogsux


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs ready to win it all!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2019)

*Lets Go Dawgs!*


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2019)

Rise up Dawg fans!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Elfiiiisux


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 31, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> *Lets Go Dawgs!*


Rise up commodores


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2019)

1980 PFFFFFFFFFFFFFT.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 31, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


Saturdayelfiiiiiiiidogsux


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2019)

Roll Tide and sting 'em Jackets !!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 31, 2019)

Go tek and quack


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2019)

Quack getting paid 12hrs OT sitting in a recliner watching movies and eating Blue Bunny butter pecan ice cream !!  Smart Techie !!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 1980 PFFFFFFFFFFFFFT.


Co champs...Pffffffffft


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 31, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Quack getting paid 12hrs OT sitting in a recliner watching movies and eating Blue Bunny butter pecan ice cream !!  Smart Techie !!


 You go quack.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 31, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Co champs...Pffffffffft


1990>1980. Dogsux. Go commodores


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2019)

Nightly dwagsuck. pffffffffffft 1980


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 31, 2019)

Go bammers and tekkies owning this thread


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 31, 2019)

Elfiiiii gonna head to roll hat food plot real soon. Maybe tomorrow


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Go bammers and tekkies owning this thread




Bama owns the dwags too . .


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 31, 2019)

Go bammers sipping Jameson


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Go bammers sipping Jameson




Go Techies now eating Blue Bunny double skrawberry ice cream..


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2019)

Go Bama thugs and techie twista thugs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Go Techies now eating Blue Bunny double skrawberry ice cream..


Better slow down on that Bunny, don't want to pass out on OT!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2019)

This Dawg will be getting OT this week, had to work an extra day!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2019)

T osu gonna have a hard time with their tough opening game........ Not!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2019)

*Go Quack making $$$$$$*


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2019)

Tech might have beat Clemson if Quack had been playing!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2019)

Go Dawgs ready for some football!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2019)

Okie state don't have a defense.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2019)

Hope the Dawgs defense shows up tomorrow!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2019)

Go Quack getting drunk at work on the Bunny cream!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2019)

Hope Quack don't get to drunk and break out the twista mat at work!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2019)

Matty6 be drankin hard to night!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2019)

Here's to injury free football tomorrow!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Tech might have beat Clemson if Quack had been playing!




I'da snatched that hippy quarterback bald..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> *Go Quack making $$$$$$*




84hr week, come on Monday morning !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Here's to injury free football tomorrow!




Amen, to all that are playing.  Hate to see a kid get hurt.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'da snatched that hippy quarterback bald..


Go Quack whoopin hippies!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2019)

6 done went and got thigh high in some Jameson.  Prolly passed out drooling on his keyboard..


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2019)

Well he is a Bammer fan


Hooked On Quack said:


> 6 done went and got thigh high in some Jameson.  Prolly passed out drooling on his keyboard..


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 31, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Well he is a Bammer fan


Rolling my tide


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2019)

Hope T osu can pull out a W tomorrow!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Rolling my tide


don't be eating them Tide pods bro!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2019)

Go mr6 kicking back while mrs6 brings home the $$$$$


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2019)

Go Dawgs, my wife gonna be saving me $$ yard sailing tommorow......... Not!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2019)

Quack done passed out on Bunny cream!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2019)

Gonna try and close this one out tonight!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2019)

Gooooo Dawgs sic em woooof wooof wooof


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2019)

Glory Glory to ole Georgia!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2019)

Go Dawgs kicked back watching Hulu TV at work!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2019)

6 is rolling sumpin sides Tide...


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2019)

Go Dawgs waiting on Kickoff!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2019)

Six ain't got no worry's!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 6 is rolling sumpin sides Tide...


Probably got a little patch in the back yard, he is an old hippie after all!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2019)

Consuming what he grows!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2019)

Go Dawgs and techies working night shift!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2019)

Let's go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2019)

Okie State coach be sporting a mullet


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2019)

Wow just flipped the channel and found out something new, I always thought PBR was Pabst beer........ Looks like I was wrong it must be bull milk ..........them boys be riding bulls and they ain't drankin no Pabst beer!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2019)

*Got 20 more post to close this thang out!*


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2019)

*Aint got no time for work, gotta close this thread out!*


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2019)

Dang done run out of Coppenhagen ..... My nerves gonna be shot by going home time.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2019)

Go Dawgs working, well at work on night shift!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs waiting on Kickoff!!




You gotta work tonight Coopdawg ??


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2019)

Go Quack working like a young man!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You gotta work tonight Coopdawg ??


Yep done told the boss I am watching the game , then I will work......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2019)

What time y'all play ??  What network ??


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2019)

Go Dawgs !


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2019)

Techie gonna help da Coopdawg close at his thread so me and 6 can plunder in his new one !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2019)

Somebody wake me when it's 7am..


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What time y'all play ??  What network ??


Seven on ESPN. 

You working through Monday night?


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Techie gonna help da Coopdawg close at his thread so me and 6 can plunder in his new one !!


I sho do need it...... I be a tired puppy tonight


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Seven on ESPN.
> 
> You working through Monday night?




Get off Monday morning !!  Off for 2 back on for 2 then off for opening day of bird season !!  pewpewpew


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2019)

dogflop


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2019)

Go techies helping out! Quack is a DGT


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2019)

6 puking up da Jameson


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2019)

Techies be a doggies best friend..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2019)

tumo


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2019)

Lock 'er down Coopdog !!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2019)

I


Hooked On Quack said:


> Get off Monday morning !!  Off for 2 back on for 2 then off for opening day of bird season !!  pewpewpew


 I just work 4 12's every week. I used to bird hunt all the time, grew up quail and dove hunting!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2019)

We done it now..... The alarm will go off at bo$$'$ house and he will wake up mad cause he gotta lock it down........


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2019)

Thanks Quakbro and matty6......


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 31, 2019)

Go Dawgs that met a lot of Georgia fans down on lower Broad last night. Dawgs have took this town over. After Broad we went to the Brewery that my son is involved with. Met a bunch of my old friends and family there. I had a long conversation, with Steve Farnsworth who was a tailback at Georgia back in the 60' those team won two SEC championships, and went two four Bowls. He showed me one of his SEC championship rings, and amazed me with all the stories about the years he played down there.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 31, 2019)

Now we need to finish off the weekend with a great win tonight.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 31, 2019)

Ready for a  Ballgame


----------

